# Leland Cypress in Virginia



## archeo (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Leland Cypress? Wondering if they plant well as saplings and grow well in the mid-atlantic region (tidewater)

Thanks


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 10, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I wouldn't plant Leyland Cypress even if you gave them to me.
> 
> 
> Look for something better.



Yup. 

There are better alternatives.

Japanese Cryptomeria
Magnolias
Eastern Red Cedar (Juniper)
Thuja Green Giant


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 10, 2012)

Leyland Cypress grows well in the Mid Atlantic region. However, I agree with Dan. There are better screening plants available. I think Leyland Cypress is junk myself. Qualifyier,.... I'm not an arborist this is just my opinion.


----------



## Iron Head (Feb 11, 2012)

I grow a bunch of leyland cyress.
It depends on what you're trying to accomplish.
They grow extremely fast and that is a plus if you're using them as a barrier for sound, sight, and wind.
They are also deer resistant compared to other plants.
And they tolerate a variety of soil types.

Just curious for specific reasons why some of you don't like them.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 11, 2012)

U G L Y and smell bad.


----------



## Iron Head (Feb 11, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> U G L Y and smell bad.


They don't have a scent.
You must be mistaken for something else.

I hedge my entire 10 acres property with them.
I started out with 5 and propagated the other thousand or so.
I you want a thick hedge, grow them 4' apart.


----------



## carlseawolf (Feb 11, 2012)

They make good quick firewood , and also good for wood turning as they are soft to turn but hard when dry.

The arborist this side of thhe pond hate them , but it keeps them in work as lots of them where planted back in the 80's and are now up around 30'.

This tree has an anti social behavour in this country and many local councils have brought in laws to govern hedge height to 6' near a property .

Personally i love them bcause they provide lots of heat and are free because nobody wants them as logs.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 11, 2012)

Iron Head said:


> They don't have a scent.
> You must be mistaken for something else.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## archeo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok...thanks for all the advice

Maybe I'll look at virginia juniper (eastern red cedar). It grows around here like a weed, but looks good for screening which is want I want! And I think it's pretty and smells nice...like gin!


----------



## jrider (Feb 12, 2012)

I planted them at my old house to cover up my neighbors dump er I mean house. When I planted them they came up to my chin - I am 6' 2". I watered them regularly the first year and trimmed them twice a year to maintain a nice shape. The last time I trimmed them before I moved (just under 3 years since planting) I had to use an 8 foot step ladder to prune. I had planted them 6' apart and they had formed a complete wall up to about 6 feet off the ground at that time. 
They suited my needs perfectly!


----------

